# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  vodafone ipv6

## netblues

Δουλευει σε σας το ipv6 της vf τωρα?

Παιρνω ipv6 ip (2a02:85f klp), κανω ping το link local gateway, αλλα δεν δουλευει τιποτε αλλο.

Το πρωι δουλευε.

- - - Updated - - -

Κανεις? Συνεχιζει να μην, και εχω λουστει και με ultrex...

----------


## zafx

Έχω και εγώ περίπου το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Η διαφορά είναι ότι σε εμένα δε δούλεψε ποτέ το IPv6 από τότε που "ενεργοποιήθηκε" συν το ότι εγώ είμαι σε ADSL.




> Δουλευει σε σας το ipv6 της vf τωρα?
> 
> ...κανω ping το link local gateway, αλλα δεν δουλευει τιποτε αλλο.


Εδώ εννοείτε το link local address του ρούτερ που παίρνει σαν IPv6 default gateway το NIC ή το LLA του default IPv6 gateway (fe80::6e6c:d3ff:fe38:ed40) που παίρνει το ρούτερ;
Γιατί εγώ την default IPv6 gateway του ρούτερ ούτε ping δεν μπορώ να την κάνω, ενώ όλες οι συσκευές μου παίρνουν κανονικά global unicast addresses + DNS κανονικά. 
Μίλησα και με την υποστήριξη της Vodafone, μήπως και δεν δινουν IPv6 σε ADSL πελάτες, μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός.

----------


## paanos

Πάντως η Vodafone στους εξοπλισμούς της το έχει απενεργοποιημένο και στο h300s είναι τελείως κλειδωμένο, κάτι θα ξέρουν μάλλον και το έχουν κλειστό.
Σαν δίκτυο το υποστηρίζει, αλλά δεν είναι επίσημο.

----------


## zafx

> Πάντως η Vodafone στους εξοπλισμούς της το έχει απενεργοποιημένο και στο h300s είναι τελείως κλειδωμένο, κάτι θα ξέρουν μάλλον και το έχουν κλειστό.
> Σαν δίκτυο το υποστηρίζει, αλλά δεν είναι επίσημο.


Στο TP-LINK 100v που μου έστειλαν χθες, το IPv6 ήταν ενεργοποιημένο εξ ορισμού και δεν απενεργοποιείται με τους απλούς admin κωδικούς. Ο δε DHCPv6 server δεν απενεργοποιείται ούτε με root access.

----------


## paanos

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό, δεν το έχω πιάσει το tplink.

----------

